# Status 7 - AOSP ICS / CM9 - BUILD10.1 on SCH-I800



## the988

Hello,

I was trying to flash this rom AOSP ICS / CM9 - BUILD10.1 on my SCH-I800 and I got a status 7 error.

http://rootzwiki.com...-build101-0418/

I currently have [CDMA/VZW][GB 2.3.5 EI04+TW4+OC]Galaxy Cubed 3 flashed but wifi keeps disconnecting and the author has abandoned his project so now I gotta change roms.


----------



## greatdaneduke

Have you tried the guide that droidstyle made up, its in the fascinate development section in XDA . I used it to go to ICS.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## greatdaneduke

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=24525790

This is the link I used. Sorry is was not droidstyle . I performed this to get from galaxy cubed. Read it carefully. Forget about it saying this is for the sprint model, as you read on you will see it is for Verizon. It is a lengthy process. Do yourself a favor and do not restore your data from the nandroid. I hope this helps.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## the988

I followed the link down to the letter but some error (for once not status 7) stopped the installation of the build7.

I repeated the process twice to make sure but that didn't work.

It booted into build5 and it looked amazing but then I flashed a nightly rom that got left me a bricked tab lol. Battery also died on me so it's recharging atm.

Anyhow, for those who are experiencing the same issues like I did, greatdaneduke's link is awesome. I mean even at build5, ICS looked and was functioning great!

As for me, the struggle continues







.. I'll post back soon with updates.


----------



## greatdaneduke

Did you fix the build 7 as per the instructions? I chose to download the correct build instead of deleting the lines. 
Have you thought of maybe AOKP Build 38? Download the P1C file, if you choose to do so.


----------



## the988

I edited the build7 as instructed and even tried the ready version that you can dowload. Build7 would just not install for me.

I tried the latest p1c rom from CyanogenMod : cm-9-20120612-NIGHTLY-p1c.zip 

It installed with no issues and cm9 is pretty amazing. I tested everything except for bluetooth and they all work but I'm sure that works too.

I couldn't have done it without your help greatdaneduke! Thank you so much!

The problem was an old CWM version that was causing the status 7 error. Update CWM to the latest and voila!


----------



## the988

PS: Use the guide greatdan provided and go through all the steps. I replaced the build7 rom with cyanogenmod's rom. That's all. You still need to continue the steps after build7 and install gapps otherwise, you have no google services and no app market!


----------



## greatdaneduke

Cool. Glad it worked out. I know how it feels when things go wrong.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------

